# Homer's new book



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I see there is a new book about Homer by Gwen Cooper. I can't wait to get it. I guess it's more stories about Homer the blind wonder cat

Kathy


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

This is kind of the sequel and his memorial as well, I guess. Homer died in August 2013. I sure loved that book and that cat. Homer had a lot of fans.

Hi Homer! | A Place to Share Our Love of All Cats!


----------

